# Frederick MD



## MTHall720 (Mar 22, 2019)

Anyone here from Frederick md.


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 22, 2019)

Hello and greetings from the UK............


----------



## snowbear (Mar 25, 2019)

MTHall720 said:


> Anyone here from Frederick md.


I'm a couple of hours away; I've done some fishing (and will do some more) in Thurmont.


----------



## MTHall720 (Mar 25, 2019)

Always good to see another Maryland guy here.  Do you know if there are any good camera stores in Montgomery or Howard Counties?  We used to have one in Frederick years ago but it closed.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 25, 2019)

Stewart's in Baltimore is quite good


----------



## MTHall720 (Mar 25, 2019)

Thanks buddy. I didn't know about them


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 25, 2019)

No, my memory is faulty. It  is Service Photo. Welcome to Service Photo, Baltimore MD, 21211


----------



## Guitar Jones (Apr 4, 2019)

Just south of you in Boyds, MD.   No camera stores left in Montgomery County that I’m aware of.    Where do you shoot?


----------

